# Trailer Length



## Tonopah

The Outback 25rss is listed as 25 feet 10 inches. Does this include the tongue or not? If not, what is the overall length including the tongue? Need to know for storage purposes. Thanks!


----------



## Y-Guy

Every company measures a bit different they are supposed to be tongue to bumper, but as always measure it yourself to be 100% sure.


----------



## BoaterDan

In my experience, the length as designated in the model of the trailer typically does not include it. If you look at the specs sheet, which most manufacturers provide on their web site, it will show the overall length. My 31' model is 34' and change overall, as I recall.


----------



## tdvffjohn

OK, someone with a 25rss please give the exact overall length to this newbie so he can buy the Outback









Thank You

John

By the way, Welcome Tonopah


----------



## campmg

I can measure mine when I'm out that way on Monday if you still need. I always thought the 25'10" includes the tongue. That's why travel trailers are longer the 5th wheels for the same type floor plan. If you need it sooner, try calling your local dealer and having one of the sales people measure it for you. PM me if you still want the measurement.


----------



## GarethsDad

I'm in from measuring our 2003 25rss and it is 25'10" tongue to bumper. James


----------



## Richard1

I can measure mine tomorrow 12/1/07 , someone may have an answer for you tonight.

Rich



tdvffjohn said:


> OK, someone with a 25rss please give the exact overall length to this newbie so he can buy the Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You
> 
> John
> 
> By the way, Welcome Tonopah


----------



## Richard1

Hi, so what is the actual trailer measure ,without the tongue ?

Rich



GarethsDad said:


> I'm in from measuring our 2003 25rss and it is 25'10" tongue to bumper. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









I always thought it was tongue to bumper....but have never measured it.


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought it was tongue to bumper....but have never measured it.


WELCOME!!

I know its not a 25Rss but my 32BHDS is 32' of Camper and 35'-1" Overall. Dont know if the relationship is the same where the model name is the camper size and not necessarily the overall length but thought id share.


----------



## GarethsDad

Richard1 said:


> I'm in from measuring our 2003 25rss and it is 25'10" tongue to bumper. James


[/quote]
22'4" James


----------



## Tonopah

Thank you all for the welcome.

I need to store at an RV storage facility and they need to know the length including the tongue to know what size space I need.


----------



## Eagleeyes

Tonopah said:


> The Outback 25rss is listed as 25 feet 10 inches. Does this include the tongue or not? If not, what is the overall length including the tongue? Need to know for storage purposes. Thanks!


I know that our 26RKS is nearly 30' overall....
Bob


----------

